# Shelly, the baby sulcata



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 18, 2009)

here are some pics:









let's try to get the actual pics on here:














hope this works


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 18, 2009)

Everything looks great!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2009)

Shelley is a real cutey pie. And the size of your habitat is good. However, I really don't like that hard old straw that you have on top of your substrate. Doesn't Shelley find it difficult to maneuver through it?

Yvonne


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 18, 2009)

not as far as I have seen. I will keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would worry about it being kinda pokey...doesn't look to soft to me! But other wise I really like your enclosure! I think we have the same under bed box for our hatchling set ups (41 quart?)

Shelly looks happy.


----------

